# Masturbation without imagination



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

My wife masturbates in shower and sometimes does it after we have intercourse. 

Is it possible or frequent for a woman to masturbate without imagining being with a man while masturbating. That would be the first answer my wife give me if I ask her who was she dreaming of ? She would say "no one".

Or imagining being with just a penis or a mouth without a person behind it ?

Insights please.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

No one here either. I'm not even thinking of a penis or a mouth. Not one thing male enters my thought process.

Its more like I have an itch so "I" scratch it. I don't need to visualize a back scratcher to accomplish that.


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

It is possible. My ex never believed me when I said it. Sometimes it's just about enjoying the sensations. 
Of course, fantasies tend to get the job done quicker, and are generally more fun, but I am quite able to do so without sexual thoughts. 
However, I don't think it was ever just about a penis. That's just me though


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Ha! My husband says the same thing - he thinks of nothing in particular when he masturbates - don't believe that for a second!

I always think of my husband - doing something I really enjoy or a past encounter with him that I really enjoyed...but thinking of nothing or no one never happens! 
I like to think of him being romantic and saying all the things he never says to me in real life, and now, doing the things he used to do in real life... :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Per Dr Robert Glover, author of *No More Mr Nice Guy* on page 125:



> "_Healthy masturbation is a process of letting sexual energy unfold. It has no goal or destination. It's not just about orgasms. It does not require outside stimulation from pornography and doesn't use trances or fantasy to stay distracted from shame and fear. It is about learning to pay attention to what feels good. Most of all, it is about accepting sole responsibility for one's sexual pleasure and expression._"


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not thinking or dreaming about anyone when I masturbate. I don't need to. My toys are the tool I need to get the job done and I'm not picturing anyone or anything else in the process. I'm more focused on speed and positioning of the vibrator, not putting a face to it. In my mind I accept it for what it is...self pleasure.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I think of my husband and kinky situations.

Why is she masturbating after sex? Is she not capable of orgasming with you? Or is it not enough?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I tend to fantasise about a situation rather than a specific person - the person could be anyone (never my H interestingly enough)

the only time I've ever fantasised about a person was when I first discovered Michael Fassbender ha ha ha


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> I tend to fantasise about a situation rather than a specific person - the person could be anyone (never my H interestingly enough)


Pretty much this... usually something I saw before.

I have a hard time thinking that a lot of people dont use a visual if it is a thought or porn at the time.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

SweetAndSour said:


> My wife masturbates in shower and sometimes does it after we have intercourse.
> 
> Is it possible or frequent for a woman to masturbate without imagining being with a man while masturbating. That would be the first answer my wife give me if I ask her who was she dreaming of ? She would say "no one".
> 
> ...


Does she always use the shower when she masturbates? I am a woman who masturbates, my favorite way to do so is the SHOWER HEAD. A strong steady stream of water directly on the clitoris will cause orgasm whether she wants one or not. There is no fantasizing, it is a purely physical orgasm. Same goes for vibrators. That constant pressure on our special area and our bodies convulse. No fantasizing needed. 

Most men do not know about the good ole' shower head, but most women DO. Often, that is how we have our first big O when we hit puberty. 

Note to self: buy new shower head


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

I usually do fantasize when I masturbate, but it is possible to skip fantasizing in favor of just letting good feelings happen. Trying to keep a blank mind while masturbating and just letting it feel good without pressuring yourself to orgasm can actually end in some really good ones because you are relaxed, in the moment, and not stressing about the end result. 

I definitely have never fantasized about being with a detached penis or mouth though, lol. 

That said, I'm not sure I understand masturbating after sex. If she wants to orgasm, isn't it part of the sex itself? Or if you finish before her, are you offering to finish her as well? 

Not trying to flame you at all since we don't know anything about the circumstances, I'm just genuinely confused as to why anyone would have sex and then masturbate unless there was something less than ideal going on on someone's end.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

It is just a question of who tuckers out first. People's drives are different and it is nothing personal. When two people get amped up, they will each have their own "cool down." Some people are "one timers," once they climax, they are finished. Just because one partner is finished doesn't mean the other partner is.


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

For me I guess it depends. Guys tend to be more visually oriented, thus porn is very popular for us. Actually I think the thing for me is to be able to tune out other things going on within the mind. Sometimes I don't need anything to help quiet the mind and enjoy. Other times I need something to focus on or a fantasy. Most of the time its just an itch that I'd like to scratch with a happy ending .


----------

